# MICHELIN TRANSPARENT TIRES!!!!



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

My friend showed me these tires that are coming out soon. my friend saw a pair at the Philly Car Show! 
Check This Out







.......weird








http://directorblue.blogspot.c....html


_Modified by torquesteer at 9:37 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

holy repost batman.....check the post date
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1879326


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_holy repost batman.....check the post date
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1879326

OK my bad dude.......


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: MICHELIN TRANSPARENT TIRES!!!! (torquesteer)*

Holy cow!
Is it 2004 _already_?


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: MICHELIN TRANSPARENT TIRES!!!! (.je)*

My friend thinks they are ghey


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they arent transparent... they have no sidewall.


----------



## Sporkman (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KyleCrish)*

Yeah, I saw the thread title, and was all excited to get me some CLEAR TIRES!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: MICHELIN TRANSPARENT TIRES!!!! (torquesteer)*

i wish they sold them. from what i hear the transient response of them is phenomenal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'd rock a set for sure.


----------

